# Anschlagsdynamik des MIDI-Keyboard ausschalten !?



## Pedro Hossa (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Anschlagsdynamik des MIDI-Keyboards software-mäßig abzustellen? 
Am Keyboard selbst habe ich dazu keine Möglichkeit. Im Speziellen schlage ich mich gerade mit NI Kompakt herum, da ist die Anschlagsdynamik bei gesampelten Gitarren äußerst unpraktisch. Auch schafft man es nicht immer "volle Lautstärke" anzuschlagen. Das betrifft aber nicht nur NI Kompakt, sondern ist bei allen getesten Samplern bisher so gewesen.
Gibt es software-seitig eine Option dafür, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe? Oder ein kleines tool, das sich einschleifen läßt?
Die Optionen wie sustain und velocity ändern zwar das Anschlag, bzw-Anspielverhalten, aber die Lautstärke-Schwankungen beim Anschlag bleiben leider.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand Rat weiß.
Schönen Gruß

Pedro


----------



## chmee (30. August 2006)

Es gibt sicherlich eine Volumeleiste oder einen Drehbutton, der die Auswirkung der
Velocity auf die Lautstärke verändert, gibt es in jedem VSTi Instrument.

mfg chmee


----------



## Pedro Hossa (31. August 2006)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort und Schande über mich. Ich dachte eigentlich meine Fragen werden schlauer. War wohl nix. In der Microtuning-Abteilung war die Einstellung versteckt. Jetzt ist (erstmal) alles gut.
Schönen Gruß

Pedro


----------



## chmee (31. August 2006)

Nicht zu fragen wäre eine Schande  Also viel Erfolg und mfg chmee


----------

